# Alzheimers' eye test



## rolla (Aug 14, 2010)

ALZHEIMERS' EYE TEST

Count every " F " in the following text:

FINISHED FILES ARE THE RE
SULT OF YEARS OF SCIENTI
FIC STUDY COMBINED WITH
THE EXPERIENCE OF YEARS... 
( SEE BELOW)




HOW MANY ?














WRONG, THERE ARE 6 -- no joke.
READ IT AGAIN !
Really, go Back and Try to find the 6 F's before you scroll down.


The reasoning behind is further down.








The brain cannot process "OF".




Incredible or what? Go back and look again!!



Anyone who counts all 6 "F's" on the first go is a genius.



Three is normal, four is quite rare.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*eye test*

I can only find 5
GEOMAR


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

There are six. This is because, as has been said, the brain doesn't process the word 'of' as easily as longer words.

*F*INISHED *F*ILES ARE THE RE 
SULT O*F* YEARS O*F* SCIENTI 
*F*IC STUDY COMBINED WITH 
THE EXPERIENCE O*F* YEARS...

I've highlighted the effs in bold.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

A good one, I have always said you can't trust what you see.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am effing and blinding because I didn't spot all the effing effs!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

pippin said:


> I am effing and blinding because I didn't spot all the effing effs!


 :lol: I'm not quite that bad Pippin, but I am annoyed I only managed five. 

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I havent got it :lol: I counted six


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Pollydoodle said:


> I havent got it :lol: I counted six


Me too! First time.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

It must be hereditry, Mother in law has alzheimers.

I counted four FFFFs

Dave p


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*eye test*

it just show shows how observant we can or cannot be
GEOMAR


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Gosh!!!! normally I fail all these tests yet this one I got 6 right away and thought there must have been more   

Genius well that's a first :lol: 

Mandy


----------

